# Balls,Big ones



## speedyd (Mar 10, 2004)

Anyone ever get a Epididymal testicular cyst?Did you get it treated or did it just go away on its own? Dr said benign and just stay off bike for a month,yeah like thats gonna happen.No pain just wish it were not there.Cant remember any spectacular hits down there just an occasional oomph! Maybe need to get dropper post.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Like this?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

no way am I clicking on THAT link!


----------

